

Increasing Access to the Results of Federally Funded Scientific Research [pdf] - sskates
http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/microsites/ostp/ostp_public_access_memo_2013.pdf

======
sskates
As much as people are snarky about them, it's good to see that some petitions
actually result in action!

